# Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic



## Angler4ever1995 (3. November 2010)

Hallo erstmal ich bin neu hier im Forum.
Und ich wolltee fragen welche Rolle am besten für meine Ruten sind.
Ich ab 3 Ruten für Spinnfischen

1 rute. Daiwa Exceler Spinnrute 2,7m WG 3-18g ich nutze sie zum Barsch angeln also spinnfischen auf Barsch.

2 rute. Daiwa Exceler Spinnrute 2,7m WG 10-40g ich nutze sie  zum Zander angeln also spinnfischen auf Zander.

3 rute. Daiwa Exceler Spinnrute 2,7m WG 20-60g ich nutze sie  zum Hecht angeln also spinnfischen auf Hecht.

Jetzt die fragen

1. Sind die ruten gut von Daiwa?
2. Welche Rolle Also Red Arc oder shimano Stradic würdet ihr für die ruten nehmen?
3. gibt es vieleicht andere ruten und rollen zum spinnfischen die besser sind?
4. Und welche rollengröße wurdet ihr für die eizelnen ruten nehmen?

Danke 

Grüßß Angler4ever1995


----------



## Brikz83 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

Zuerst mal Suchfunktion nutzen :m, da findest du mit Sicherheit schon fast alles was du Wissen musst. Ansonsten Rollen mal im Laden in die Hand nehmen und einen Eindruck kriegen. Die Ruten sind denke ich ok. 

Rollengröße 
Barsch: reicht ne kleine ich nehme ein 1500
Zander : 2500-3000
Hecht : 3000 - 4000 (nehme selber ne red arc 10400)

sind aber sehr subjektive Angaben, mag jeder anders handhaben.
|wavey:


----------



## Angler4ever1995 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

dankew für deine schnelle antwot wolle nur noch mal sagan das ich die daiwa ruten schon hab. aber wie gesagt ich weiß nicht welche der rollen besster ist die rd arc oder die shimano stradic.
ich war schon im ladedn und hab mir die red arc angeschaut und ausprobier aber im laden waren keine shimano stradic's.

Ist hier keiner der eine Shimano stradic hat oder schon mal mit einer stradic gefischt hat.


----------



## Angler4ever1995 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

welche rolle ist den jetzt eurer meinung besser zum spinnfischen?


----------



## Brikz83 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

Also die Stradic ist ohne zweifel eine sehr gute Rolle aber eben auch deutlich teurer als eine Arc. Die Frage ist wie wichtig dir der preis ist....günstiger kommst du natürlich mit ner red arc die definitiv (fische sie selber) sehr gut ist. Du könntest dir auch mal die Spro Passion anschauen, die ist für den aktuellen preis im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis fast unschlagbar.


----------



## Lucius (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

Die Spro Passion kann Ich auch empfehlen, die ist bei mir jeden Tag fast 2 Stunden im Einsatz und macht das gut mit.....


----------



## Angler4ever1995 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

ja ok aber ich hab gehör das die red arc von spro irgendwelche probleme machen wie z.B nach  einer zeit lang wie eine kaffee mühle arbeiten obwohl sie 100 kugellager hatt ist das so oder ist das nur unfug?


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*



Lucius schrieb:


> Die Spro Passion kann Ich auch empfehlen, die ist bei mir jeden Tag fast 2 Stunden im Einsatz und macht das gut mit.....




Ja kann auch nur guts zur Passion sage. Super Preisleistung. Ansonsten fische ich die Seido von Shimano in allen Größen. Meine Nr.1 zum Spinnfischen.


----------



## bafoangler (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

Die Arc is ne feine Rolle, wobei es fein finde ich genau trifft.
Selbst die 4000er Größe, die wie ich finde ziemlich klein ausfällt, würde ich nicht zum Hechtfischen "missbrauchen", es sei denn mit kleinen Ködern (kleine bis mittlere Wobbler, die nicht so viel Druck machen, Gummis bis 12cm).
Schnurverlegung und Bremse sind wie ich finde genial, nur ists eben keine klassisch-robuste Hechtrolle.
Zum leichteren Fischen bist du damit auf jeden Fall bedient, vergiss nur den halben Liter Fett/Öl nicht zum regelmäßigen Nachschmieren, dann hast du auch länger als eine Saison Freude.
Ich selbst fische die 10400 als Barsch/Forelle/Zander-Rolle; finde da macht sie sich hervorragend.
Dass die Stradic aus nem ganz anderen Preissegment kommt, wurde ja schon geschrieben. Wenn du das Geld hast, nimm die.

Greez


----------



## Brikz83 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

Also bei hundert Kugellagern....brauchste dann garnich mehr Kurbeln 

Im ernst, du wirst zur red Arc viele Aussagen hören, einfach weil unheimlich viele verkauft wurden. Das is wie die Frage ob xbox oder ps3 da hat jeder seine eigene Meinung. aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das die red arc (bei guter Pflege) bei mir auch nach 2 jahren im Dauereinsatz(vorallem auf Hecht) weder hackt, noch das oft gescholtene Schnurlaufröhrechen meckert oder sie wie eine Kaffeemühle klingt.....jetzt hab ich lust auf einen Kaffee


----------



## snorreausflake (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

Hatte auch zwei Arcs, die größere hab ich letztes Jahr durch ne Stradic ersetzt. 
Ich hatte mit den Arcs keine Probleme und die große schnurrt jetzt bei meinem Kumpel weiter.#h
MUßt halt überlegen wieviel du ausgeben willst#c


----------



## Angler4ever1995 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

ja ok dan noch eine letzte frage wird das dan bei der stradic genau so passieren wie bei der red arc oder wird die stradic länger halten im vergleich das geld zur stradic hab ich ja aber ich bin nicht sicher ich will nicht mehr geld bezahlen für die stradic wenn die red arc genau so gut ist wenn irh wisst was ich meine?


----------



## Brikz83 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

öhh....ich denke das wird dir keiner außer vielleicht Uri geller beantworten können. Bei guter Pflege sollte jede Rolle in dem Preissegment jahrelang ohne Probleme funktionieren, dafür gibt es ja auch Garantien.


----------



## nookieone (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*



Angler4ever1995 schrieb:


> ja ok aber ich hab gehör das die red arc von spro irgendwelche probleme machen wie z.B nach  einer zeit lang wie eine kaffee mühle arbeiten obwohl sie 100 kugellager hatt ist das so oder ist das nur unfug?



red arc verteidigungsmodus an...

So wie man hier des öffteren gelesen hat soll die arc heftige qualitätsunterschiede von rolle zu rolle haben.
Das kann ich aber nicht bestätigen, hab selber zwei seit ca. zwei jahren im einsatz und die laufen noch top!!!

Wenn immer ich welche sehe im Laden oder so nehme ich eine in die Hand und dreh mal dran und ich hab noch keine in der hand gehabt die ******* gelaufen ist(und das waren einige).

Für den Preis is das definitiv ne gute Rolle und damit meine ich nicht 100€ so wie sie in manchen Läden hängt.
Deswegen kann ich die hetzreden über die gute mal gar nicht nachvollziehen.

und wieder aus...

und zur stradic kann ich nur soviel sagen das ich die mal inner hand hatte und die nen echt guten eindruck machte...
aber da können leute die sie benutzen wohl mehr zu sagen...

trotzdem sollte man sich die rollen die in die engere wahl kommen live anschauen und begrabbeln und dann seine wahl treffen.


----------



## Angler4ever1995 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

also doch lieber die red arc?


----------



## Brikz83 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

 Ich sagte doch das wird schwer, hier ne eindeutige Entscheidung herbeizuführen


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

Wenn du die Kohle hast nimm die Stradic, wenn nicht die Arc.


----------



## Merlin (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

Mann überall dieses Red Arc und/ oder Stradic geredet hier im Board !!
Ich werdet es nicht glauben aber es gibt noch jede Menge anderer Rollen 
die sehr gut sind.


----------



## Brikz83 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

Tja danke für den Hinweis Herr Zauberer, mit diesem Post werden die Frage des TE mit Sicherheit beantwortet und der Trööt wurde um einen weiteren produktiven Beitrag bereichert.


----------



## Angler4ever1995 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

Danke für eure antworten und Tipps.
Ich hab Geld für die stradic also werde ich mir auch eine holen nach meinem bauchgefühl ist sie mir lieber. ich ich hab schon viele videos gesehen wo angler nur mit der stradic oder haupsächlich mit shimano rollen angel.

also glaub ivh das das eine shimano stradic wird. 

Und nochmal danke für eure antworten und tipps diese seite ist sehr gut.


----------



## jkc (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*



Angler4ever1995 schrieb:


> ...ich hab schon viele videos gesehen wo angler nur mit der stradic oder haupsächlich mit shimano rollen angel...



Yeah, Konsumterrorismus als ausschlaggebende Entscheidungshilfe!!!#v

Da hättest Du Dir den Thread dann aber auch gleich sparen können...

Nichts für Ungut, Grüße JK


----------



## flasha (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

Ein Beispiel dafür wie gut Versteckte Werbung in Angelvideos funktioniert


----------



## Brikz83 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

So dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß damit, und immer schön die Fänge mit dem neuen Prachtstück posten.


----------



## Massi255 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

Also ich kann selbst zur Red Arc nur sagen das ein Freund Sie hat und bei seiner ist der Bremsdeckel defekt nun dieses Teil ist in der Produktion vll 5 euro wert. Aber Garantie Ansprüche hat man bei Spro eh sehr schlechte so meine persönliche Erfahrung. 

Fische selbst die Shimano Stradic in ner 300 grösse auf hecht und Zander und hatte bisher noch keine Probleme Sie ist nun 3 jahre alt.


----------



## 1002 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

... also meine älteste Stradic ist min. 15 J. und läuft immer noch perfekt..

Ich kann sie nur empfehlen


----------



## Seefliege (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

|wavey:

Stradic FI (US-Modell) #6


----------



## feedermarkus (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*

Hi!
Habe im Prinzip ne ähnliche Frage.. Habe Sie schon an anderer Stelle gestellt aber keine Antwort bekommen.. Bin sonst Friedfischangler und fange nun mit den Gummifischen an. Habe eine Stradic 4000 mit geflochtener zum Feedern, die ich zum gufieren/faulenzen nehmen wollte. Meine Frage ist ob das nicht zuviel des guten ist auf Zander. Ist vielleicht eine Role mit niedriger Übersetzung besser??
L.G. und schon mal danke #h


----------



## Gemini (3. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Rolle zum Spinnfischen Red Arc oder Shimano Stradic*



feedermarkus schrieb:


> Hi!
> Meine Frage ist ob das nicht zuviel des guten ist auf Zander. Ist vielleicht eine Role mit niedriger Übersetzung besser??



Die Rolle sollte primär zu deiner Gufiflitsche passen, den Zandern ist das egal denke ich.

Die Stradic wird recht häufig von Spinnanglern verwendet, ich habe auch eine kleine US Stradic mit hoher Übersetzung und sehe keinen negativen Effekt beim Spinnangeln #h


----------

